# I need a lowboy toilet fill valve



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did a freebie for a friend of my wife. She has a Crane one piece lowboy toilet. I replaced the fill valve with a *Fill-Pro* bought at the local Ace. It says on the package, it is not meant for one piece toilets. I installed it and set the water level, and flushed it 5 or 6 times. Every time it stopped where it was supposed to. I get a call a few hours later that the toilet is running continuously. Crane's website was no help. A google search turned up nothing but *Fill-Pros*, any ideas?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a guess...what about the flush valve gasket? Could it be leaking?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I just re-read your post. You don't state if you replaced the flapper or not.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

That's the worst part if doing a freebie to help someone out. Things go bad.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dclarke said:


> That's the worst part if doing a freebie to help someone out. Things go bad.


They sure seem to. Freaking Murphy loves freebies.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I did a freebie for a friend of my wife. She has a Crane one piece lowboy toilet. I replaced the fill valve with a Fill-Pro bought at the local Ace. It says on the package, it is not meant for one piece toilets. I installed it and set the water level, and flushed it 5 or 6 times. Every time it stopped where it was supposed to. I get a call a few hours later that the toilet is running continuously. Crane's website was no help. A google search turned up nothing but Fill-Pros, any ideas?


I thought fill pros were finally made illegal? I know here in Texas they were. Are you talking about that one that sits in the bottom of the tank yet claims its anti-siphon? There is a supply house in Houston that stocks old school case and crane one piece ball cock kits complete with the flush valve and tank ball but they are pricey.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Just a guess...what about the flush valve gasket? Could it be leaking?


I replaced the flapper and used Scotch-brite on the flush valve seat.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I replaced the flapper and used Scotch-brite on the flush valve seat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone










Under the flush valve is a donut-shaped gasket. If it's really old, it'll let water leak past and into the toilet.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Under the flush valve is a donut-shaped gasket. If it's really old, it'll let water leak past and into the toilet.


I have found that the one on the right will lose the seal on the gasket when you pull the old flapper off because it tweeks it just right and breaks the seal from the old rotten gasket. Especially with the twist and lock type that Kohler makes.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

If this is your first time working on a lowboy. Pack a lunch and plan on spending time replacing the parts with the right parts!! You can't make something work on them.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

That's the absolute truth. I worked on an eljer once. Parts were a pain to find. Needed a special handle that nobody stocked and a bad flush valve. Found em online. If its not a Kohler lowboy I'm gonna try selling them a new toilet. I've never worked on a Kohler lowboy but at least we have Kohler distributors so parts should be available.


----------



## joeburgio (Jul 31, 2014)

Think about it how much time are you spending trying to fix this toilet???
Just buy a new one you can find them under $300.00


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

joeburgio said:


> Think about it how much time are you spending trying to fix this toilet???
> Just buy a new one you can find them under $300.00


Also do you know how much time you can safe if you post a proper intro? :yes:


----------

